# KCNC Kasditor Disc Rotors



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone try the KCNC Kasditor rotors? About same weight as Razors but with some bling (8 colors).










140 mm67 grams160 mm77 grams180 mm94 grams
https://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-kasditor-disc-rotor-p-6563.html


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

they have been running great on two of my bikes. give them a shot. i run mine with avid bb5s. 
one of the best looking rotors in my opinion.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool. What did you have before these? I'm on Ice Tecs so curious difference in performance.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i ran ashima rotors prior to these. they work very well for lightweight rotors. hope's floating have been the best for me but i have limited experience with these rotors with hydraulics. i only ran them a few times with r1's(which are sitting in the bin now) i wouldn't be shy though. you can't go wrong with rotors in my book. well... i did have scrubs and never got them to really bite... thank the heavens i didn't pay in full, the stans notubes AL rotors did much better for the featherlight but the coating on them was done and i went to these. 

Make the jump if your in the market.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm happy to buy your R1s....


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

MattMay said:


> Cool. What did you have before these? I'm on Ice Tecs so curious difference in performance.


Nothing else compares to the performance of Ice Techs. Anyone who says a spindly rotor works well doesn't ride sustained downhills. They have less friction surface and less thermal mass so you'll get less bite and fade quicker. If your riding could be done on rim brakes light rotors are okay but if you ride in the mountains Ice Techs are the way to go. Every year at Breck Epic people show up with spindly Magura and Ashima rotors. After 2 days of having almost no brakes they finally accept the weight penalty and let me install Ice Techs. They never regret it.

So: Know what you need out of your brake system and choose accordingly. If you must have something lighter than Shimano the Formula R1 rotors have pretty good performance.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> ...Every year at Breck Epic people show up with spindly Magura and Ashima rotors. After 2 days of having almost no brakes they finally accept the weight penalty and let me install Ice Techs. They never regret it...


Magura makes two rotors, the Storm SL (Ashima like) and the Storm (more normal braking surface). The Storm works just fine, and I have used them on many long downhills and never had any issues. Also, Magura brakes work best with the Magura 2mm thickness of rotors, while Shimano are 1.8mm. The Ice Techs are excellent rotors by the way.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

I recently went from running ice techs, to running r1's. I am now waiting for my replacement ice techs to come in (sold them on my old bike). Honestly, it makes a pretty big difference. I recommend light rotors If you are competing for ultimate lightness... get ashimas (or insert whatever light brand you want)... but if you ride in warm climates/mountains/aggressively, then stick with what you got. I recently went all out weight weenie on a build, and i have come to the conclusion, that certain parts cant be skimped. Strong brakes, and wide bars... don't let anybody tell you differently. 

tl:dr

If you mostly ride on mellow terrain, that doesn't have much vert, you'll do fine. If you ride on anything else, avoid lightweight rotors.


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

I love my Ashima rotors. Nice and light and they work great for me. They can overheat on extended decents but if you know anything about equiping a bike to suit its use then that would never be a problem. I run Aineon front and Ai2 rear for better all round usability. These things look pretty nice too though.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

as stated my rides on these kcnc rotors is based on more rolling terrain then long descents. I used the kcnc razor rotors back in CA where they ran fine never had any issues on the longer sections there. Now these newer kcnc rotors in question i have only ridden in VA and its not even close to what someone would call a mountain here... but on my cross bike and mountain bike they have been fine.


----------

